# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Nakon poroda - strahovi

## Ally23

Imam bebu od 4 mjeseca.
Na početku kako kod većine novih majki bilo je iscrpljenosti i umora i nervoze...Ali to se sve unormalilo kad je beba počela spavati cijelu noć.
I sad kad bi trebala vladati idila mene muče grozni strahovi kojih se ne mogu riješit. To ponekad ima gadan intenzitet da uopće ne funkcioniram, samo vrtim u glavi svoje filmove i ne mogu prestati. :Rolling Eyes: 
A strahovi se uglavnom vrte oko toga da nešto krivo radim, da štetim bebi, pratim svaku točkicu na njegovom tijelu i onda ako što vidim eto napadaja da nije kakva teška bolest, pa da sam mu naštetila svojom iznimno lošom prehranom, pa da se ne bi nešto dogodilo mom mužu ili meni kako bi naše pile bez nas...Ne daj Bože ako vidim da se neka mlada žena razboljela, odmah tražim simptome kod sebe. Ćim me nešto malo zaboli- panika! Muža sam potpuno izludila :Rolling Eyes: 
Pa ako ga netko drugi nosi, uključujući i bake, ja ga cijelo vrijeme ne ispuštam iz vida ..što ako joj ispadne.
Ako vidim na tv-u prilog o nekom bolesnom djetetu taj dan mi je gotov, jednostavno ne mogu u glavi prestat slagat crne scenarije.
Sad po novom se bojim zračenja raznih uređaja po kući; recimo prođe cijelo popodne da ja u glavi vrtim svaki pojedini put ,još od rodilišta, kad mi je mobitel bio u ruci blizu bebe. :Shock: 
Nisam se tako osjećala od početka, mislim da su mi se ti stahovi pomalo razvijali.

Ne znam ima li to veze sa hormonima ili sa čim, ali ja nikad,nikad nisam bila takva.Dapače, lijepo sam živjela i uživala u svakom danu, a sada mislim da mi prekrasni dani sa  mužem i bebicom prolaze u bunilu mojih misli i stahova, a ne znam kako prestati. :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## sirius

Trebala bi razgovarati sa liječnikom , psihologom ili psihijatrom. Ovo sto te muči moze biti postporodajna depresija. Svakako se savjetuj sa nekim.
Mnoge mlade majke boje se za zdravlje i dobrobit djeteta , ali ako to značajno utječe na kvalitetu života , tada treba potražiti pomoć .

----------


## Ayan

mislim da sve mame imaju određene strahove, osobito one kojima je to prva beba.  :Smile: 
ali ako ti oni postanu jedina preokupacija u životu i ne možeš funkcionirati koliko si u svemu tome, možda bi stvarno trebala popričati s nekim tko bi ti pomogao da se lakše nosiš sa svim ovim.

----------


## mishekica

Ja se panično bojim SIDS-a.  :Sad:

----------


## ekoi

bojala se ti ili ne, nad tim ne možeš imati kontrolu. znam, lako je reći, teško učiniti. s prvim dijetetom sam se budila i ustajala po noći samo da provjerim dal diše, brinula i strepila nad svim i svačim i time dovodila sebe i okolinu do iznemoglosti i ludila. pokušaj prebaciti fokus na nešto konstruktivno i pozitivno a ovu naviku razmišljanja polako izbacuj iz glave i navike.

----------


## orcha

puno pozdrava... i ja sam prolazila kroz slicno i jos strahujem.. provjeravala x puta malenog dok spava... sids mi je uz autizam apsolutna nocna mora..ali treba sa na neki nacin nauciti na strah. slijedit ce cijepljenja pa vrtic pa skola pa srednja skola pubertet pa nocni izlasci.. nikad kraja... ako doista tvoj strah pomalo utjece na svakodnevnicu probaj porazgovarati sa nekim strucnim.. sa moje strane puno podrske i da znas da znas da nisi sama..

----------


## mishekica

Meni se strah od SIDS-a povukao nakon prvog redovitog pregleda, kad je doktorica rekla da je sve savršeno. Znam, nije to nikakva garancija, ali mene je umirilo.  :Smile:

----------

